# While doing the delete, i destroyed air conditioning plug.



## Pnw Diesel Driver (Jul 31, 2018)

Where it plugs into the compressor there is a snap ring for the electrical connector. Is it sealed and under pressure? I was thinking about removing the snap ring and just soldering the connections but i don't know if the snap ring is holding a seal under pressure.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

Yes, it is under pressure, hence the snap ring. Otherwise, if it were a screw-on type there would be a schrader valve to prevent pressure loss. Technically you would have to evacuate the system prior to removing this sensor.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

Is it the wiring harness side or the compressor side?


----------



## Burnzy (Dec 17, 2019)

I made the same mistake. I am trying to find the plug to repair it. Any ideas on a part number? I am about to head to a salvage yard to get one, but I would prefer a new one.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Salvage would be your best bet.

A new one would be the entire harness and probably have to be special ordered. Which could take months to arrive these days

With salvage you could just cut out the plug amd wire back on without replacing entire harness.


----------



## Burnzy (Dec 17, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## theTYTAN (Nov 14, 2019)

Did the same thing 











Held it in with a zip tie and glued it back in with silicone not sure if that worked or not yet.


----------



## Burnzy (Dec 17, 2019)

*I got tired of emailing salvage yards and trying to make heads or tails of the Cruze parts manual. I went to the stealership and let them order me one. Luckily for you with the Part Number you can find it on Ebay or Amazon much cheaper. *


----------



## theTYTAN (Nov 14, 2019)

Burnzy said:


> View attachment 286737
> 
> 
> *I got tired of emailing salvage yards and trying to make heads or tails of the Cruze parts manual. I went to the stealership and let them order me one. Luckily for you with the Part Number you can find it on Ebay or Amazon much cheaper. *


Looks like I need the other end of that plug based on my results for that part number, my ghetto rig is holding solid though.


----------



## Burnzy (Dec 17, 2019)

I see. I just looked at your picture again. I wish Silicone and zip ties could have fixed mine.


----------

